# Downgrade iPhone 3G firmware + baseband



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a method to downgrade 3G firmware + baseband from 2.1.0 Firmware & 02.11.07 Baseband, back to 2.0.0 Firmware & 01.45.00 Baseband?

iPhone 3G (aka iPhone 2nd Gen):
- 2.0.0 Firmware & 01.45.00 Baseband
- 2.0.1 Firmware & 01.48.02 Baseband
- 2.0.2 Firmware & 02.08.01 Baseband
- 2.1.0 Firmware & 02.11.07 Baseband
- 2.2.0 Firmware & 02.28.00 Baseband
(New to the iPhone World? Facts & FAQS for 1.0.0 to 2.1.0 - Mac Forums)

I hope that I'm not screwed already for a soft unlock from the upgrade to 2.1, so that's why I want to restore right back to the original factory settings.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

zlinger said:


> Does anyone know if there is a method to downgrade 3G firmware + baseband from 2.1.0 Firmware & 02.11.07 Baseband, back to 2.0.0 Firmware & 01.45.00 Baseband?
> 
> iPhone 3G (aka iPhone 2nd Gen):
> - 2.0.0 Firmware & 01.45.00 Baseband
> ...


You can Jailbreak the phone on 2.1 firmware. It's VERY easy.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think he wants a unlock, am i right?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, that's correct... I'm concerned about the unlock when it is released (people say the jailbreak will not be an issue). Since I have upgraded the baseband using QuickPwn in the past to get to 2.1.0 Firmware & 02.11.07 Baseband, I guess myself and others will be locked out.

I can live without an international SIM card when I travel and just use hotspots to make phone calls (using TruPhone). But I need to be able to jailbreak for 3rd party apps and laptop tethering.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

From what I have read, there isn't going to be an unlock for 3G for quite some time.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

There is going to be a soft unlock coming VERY soon from the iphone dev team, but if you upgrade to 2.2 you will be out of luck. As long as you are on 2.1 or lower you're OK AFAIK.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I have 
Version 2.1(5F136) with Modem Firmware 01.48.02

will I be able to unlock the phone?

I can't find this combo of version and firmware to verify that I can unlock my phone.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

> 3G Unlock
> 
> We have been working hard on a few other things. The main one being the 3G unlock codenamed “yellowsn0w”. This is now completed and is currently being packaged into a user-friendly application with the simplicity that you see in QuickPwn or BootNeuter.
> The target release date for the unlock is New Year’s Eve 2008.
> ...


this is from the Dev teams blog


----------

